# NF's: Which Type Are You Most Attracted To?



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

Yes, it's time for your one and only dose of romance for the day. I kid. I'm sure as romanticists of the MBTI your romance lives are rocketed daily with novels starring fictional heroins and the tragic heroic prince and the sugar plum fairy and the falling star all of which end in a marriage taped together by a unicorn. I kid again. Not very good I know. Ill stop. 

It would be interesting however, as idealists, to see exactly what NFs idolize in a potential partner. You know? I think a lot of NFs are quite simple people that are easy to get along with, so it'll be interesting to see their expectations of a partner...embodied in a type. 

Ill put out a poll, but just for your interest, ive also came up with some questions for admirers of NFs to read and see if theyre applicable (because lets be honest here) :

1. Which type did you choose/ are most attracted to?

2. What is your type?

3. What are the top 3 things you look for in a partner?

4.If you HAD to choose, would you choose someone of similar or of opposite traits?

5. Just in case you didn't answer the above (suspecting a lot of "I really want an in-between" comments) which letters/ cognitive functions do you want in a partner? 

6. What qualities do you find annoying in a partner and, counter question, does the type you chose have these qualities? 

7. Do you find negative qualities (e.g. jealousy) attractive to some degree?



THANKS FOR RESPONDING!


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

1. Which type did you choose/ are most attracted to?
I'm married to an istp - regarding mbti ideally 
I guess some sort of fi dom - I find fi to be very comforting and intriguing , it's the one function that intrigues me and fi dom tend to understand my emotions bc we share the same function. I also crush on the type in real life and when they appear in fiction - 

Now that I have my istp- I guess I notice that I'm drawn to Ti as a function . Side notes°all my exes are ti dom or aux . 

2. What is your type? Enfp 

3. What are the top 3 things you look for in a partner?
Connection 
Humor 
Trust 

4.If you HAD to choose, would you choose someone of similar or of opposite traits?
Opposite - so long as you're intrigue by each other differences 

5. Just in case you didn't answer the above (suspecting a lot of "I really want an in-between" comments) which letters/ cognitive functions do you want in a partner? 
I enjoy Ti a lot- for friendship or love- I enjoy the way they break things down and analyzes it- I also find low-inferior Fe endearing and very altruistic- if anything I fell in love with my partner bc of inferior fe, it's childlike in an endearing sense 

6. What qualitiess do you find annoying in a partner and, counter question, does the type you chose have these qualities? 
Jealousy, randomly hyperactive, needy/clingy, 

Highly doubt what I listed was tyo e related 

7. Do you find negative qualities (e.g. jealousy) attractive to some degree?
No ' I'm extremely appalled by that behavior - any form of jealousy is a sign of mistrust or crazy from me - if you're worried about me cheating on you then what does make of my character? 
I never get jealous and I expect the same from my partner.

* didn't know how I felt towards jealousy ( before I just thought ok they're kinda crazy ) until I dated a jealous guy - he was actually nice- just he always ask me stupid questions or get mad at me silently bc he's jealous ( he thinks I'm flirting with somebody or accuse me of missing my ex if I were to be silent out of nowhere for a while) I never screamed or yelled at anyone so much in my life - negative behaviors can bring the worst out of me- I prefer being with some body who brings out the best in me . 

I love who I am when I'm with my istp ( we've been together for more than 12 years - we have never engaged in a loud argument - he makes me laugh more than anyone I know 



Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Birbsofafeather (May 18, 2017)

1. Which type did you choose/ are most attracted to?
I couldn't choose one very easily! It was much too difficult to only pick one. I feel very attracted to ISFJs, ENTPs, INFJs, ENFPs and ENTJs. A sliiiightly big range there. 

2. What is your type?
I-I-I-INFP! (read that as singing, not nervous stuttering.)

3. What are the top 3 things you look for in a partner?
Openness and acceptance, genuine interest and care when I speak and intelligence.

4.If you HAD to choose, would you choose someone of similar or of opposite traits?
Similar. I spend enough time around people who aren't like me as it is, and my traits often get washed out and hidden by the end of the day.

5. Just in case you didn't answer the above (suspecting a lot of "I really want an in-between" comments) which letters/ cognitive functions do you want in a partner? 
I like people on the Ne-Si axis a lot generally, but Ni-doms and aux's are a blast too. I go back and forth between wanting a feeler and a thinker, but I think that having a healthy feeler would have the best influence on me. I connect with ease with Te users, but a Ti user could also be a lot of benefit to me.

6. What qualities do you find annoying in a partner and, counter question, does the type you chose have these qualities? 
The single biggest sin of a potential partner for me is someone who is judgemental of trivial things. Someone who genuinely looks down on someone else for their interests, unimportant beliefs, slip-ups and strangeness. Note that being discerning is very different from being judgemental and being discerning is conversely very attractive to me. The ability to have and detect a standard for the character and kindness of others is very respectable. I am a person who unfairly cuts others slack, and when I know people who simply say, "No, I don't like xxxx regardless of how nice they are to me because they are simply a rude/selfish person," it is very helpful for me.

7. Do you find negative qualities (e.g. jealousy) attractive to some degree?
...yes... stubbornness can be very endearing to me. I find a lot of the stereotypical faults of IxTJ's to be very cute


----------



## irregularpopcorn (Oct 14, 2017)

> 1. Which type did you choose/are most attracted to?


I like male ESFPs tbh. Female ESFPs get to me though.

I tend to like female ESTJs and dislike male ESTJs, however. ISTJs are also great, haven't noticed the gender divide quite as much. 



> 2. What is your type?


INFP.



> 3. What are the top 3 things you look for in a partner?


Damn. Difficult. I get intuitively interested. 

Let's see... I really appreciate good people skills and general regard for other people. I like spontaneity and fun. 



> 4. If you HAD to choose, would you choose someone of similar or of opposite traits?


I think their central ideals need to be similar, but I want opposite traits. 



> 5. Just in case you didn't answer the above (suspecting a lot of "I really want an in-between" comments) which letters/cognitive functions do you want in a partner?


See question 1. 



> 6. What qualities do you find annoying in a partner and, counter question, does the type you chose have these qualities?


Lack of open-mindedness. Any type can, IMO.



> 7. Do you find negative qualities (e.g. jealousy) attractive to some degree?


No.


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear (Sep 6, 2017)

1. I chose ENTP.

2. I am INFP.

3a. I look for an engaging conversationalist. This includes fun, humor, and lightheartedness. This person can function well in society with friends, coworkers, and authorities. 
b. I look for one who thinks about a lot of things, has an open mind, and is intelligent. I see it as an intelligent thing to be brave and to be true to yourself and what you believe in. 
c. I look for one who absolutely adores me and accepts that I am an odd cookie with many interests and desires. 

4. With similar or opposite traits, it really depends. An INFJ may have similar traits to me, and no matter how much I love my INFJ friends and mother, I could not tolerate marrying one of them if it was all about their traits. More important to me is what our primary interests and values are and if they draw us together, keep us separate, or push us far away. 

5. Ha ha! Gotcha! But for letters/functions that I have an affinity for, I like tertiary or inferior Feeling. It is so sweet to see it, and it's a very powerful experience for me because it is very pure. I like Ne a lot because that is a language that I speak. If someone has a Sensing preference, but they accept me, and we click, that's fine by me. 

6. Hypocrisy is annoying. Being thoughtless and careless with people is dumb. Not talking to me or spending time with me is detestable. Intimacy being all about one person is disgusting. I don't think ENTPs have these traits in general. An ENTP friend of mine sometimes makes people "below him" do things he doesn't want to do hmself. It's usually funny, but over the years if we were a couple, it would strike a nerve in me, and I would let him have it one day. He would probably just smile at me with that trickster gaze. Maybe I would smile too.

7. No. Jealousy sucks. Jealousy is controlling. It can go take a hike. I may have Ne, but jealousy is not something that comes about from my thought process.


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

> 1. Which type did you choose/ are most attracted to?


I married an INFJ though I wasn't aware of his type or anything when I encountered him (didn't know that much about typology at the time). I was drawn to him naturally.




> 2. What is your type?


INFJ




> 3. What are the top 3 things you look for in a partner?


I wanted someone who could understand me, teach me and someone who wasn't afraid to challenge me or put me in my place (this goes along with teaching) both mentally and emotionally. Mentally stimulating conversations are the best. And just someone who values personal growth. Similar values (though these evolve together). He covers that list. I'll also say that I didn't want someone that I had to lead all the time. I was used to being the leader in prior relationships so when I met my equal, it was nice.




> 4.If you HAD to choose, would you choose someone of similar or of opposite traits?


A bit of both but leaning towards similarities. Similar enough that you can be on the same wavelength but differences to supplement. And just because we're the same types does not mean we're clones.




> 5. Just in case you didn't answer the above (suspecting a lot of "I really want an in-between" comments) which letters/ cognitive functions do you want in a partner?


A fellow intuitive type.




> 6. What qualities do you find annoying in a partner and, counter question, does the type you chose have these qualities?


A lack of self-awareness, hypocrisy, narcissism. 

No.




> 7. Do you find negative qualities (e.g. jealousy) attractive to some degree?


I don't see jealousy as inherently bad. If it's stemming from a place of - I desire you or sometimes it's called for. I personally believe that there's a flip side to all of our positive qualities anyway so any "negative" quality is probably just stemming from a positive quality you have. For instance, someone who has a temper is a passionate person which is also an admirable trait even if the temper can be frustrating sometimes lol. My husband is such a person.


----------



## dlb (Aug 30, 2017)

*1. Which type did you choose/ are most attracted to?*

ESFJ

*2. What is your type?*

INFP

*3. What are the top 3 things you look for in a partner?*

Trust, Loyalty and Warmth.

*4.If you HAD to choose, would you choose someone of similar or of opposite traits?*

It's hard for me to be with non-Fs.

*5. Just in case you didn't answer the above (suspecting a lot of "I really want an in-between" comments) which letters/ cognitive functions do you want in a partner?* 

Just F.

*6. What qualities do you find annoying in a partner and, counter question, does the type you chose have these qualities? *

Being constantly judgmental or negative.

*7. Do you find negative qualities (e.g. jealousy) attractive to some degree?*

Only if they're attached to good ones.


----------



## Little_Bird (Apr 14, 2015)

*1. Which type did you choose/ are most attracted to?* 

xNFJs, INTPs, and ISTPs. I can't decide between them! 

*2. What is your type?* 

INFP

*3. What are the top 3 things you look for in a partner?* 

Loyalty, similar world views, and open mindedness. 

*4. If you HAD to choose, would you choose someone of similar or of opposite traits?* 

Opposite, more opportunity for growth. 

*5. Just in case you didn't answer the above (suspecting a lot of "I really want an in-between" comments) which letters/ cognitive functions do you want in a partner? * 

Te or Ni would be nice just because of how attracted I am to it. I notice that it's the trigger for me to start staring at someone intensely haha! Go figure. 

*6. What qualities do you find annoying in a partner and, counter question, does the type you chose have these qualities? * 

Excessive pride. I feel that pride is one of the biggest evils because it can't be defeated by anyone else except the person who has it. Most negative qualities can be defeated in a sense by using the opposite of it. Pride gets in the way of logic, love, rationality, friendship, etc. It gets in the way so much and I've had to deal with so many close family members and friends who've had it that i've grown to have a special kind of hatred towards it. I don't mind healthy pride, but I do mind it when it gets in the way of moving forward. 

INTPs, INFJs, ISTPs can be prideful but for different reasons. 

INTPs annoy me when they can't admit that they're bloody wrong. You made a mistake, admit it! I'm not going to think any less of you! 

XNFJs can sometimes be too confident in their intuition and point of view. To the point that they won't accept easily a different possibility. They can be prideful in their abilities and forget that they're humans not psychics. 

And ISTPs need to admit that they can't do everything on their own. It's okay to ask for help. It angers me so much when they push my hands away only because of their pride. Let me help you. Let me make it better 

*7. Do you find negative qualities (e.g. jealousy) attractive to some degree?*

Possessiveness makes me blush a little and makes me feel wanted. Jealousy is okay as long as it doesn't stem from mistrust (in me). If someone is flirting with me, jealousy is actually quite reasonable haha. Coldness and aloofness has become a point of attraction for me because those who have it will 99% of the time give you their complete loyalty once you have earned it. I'm a sucker for cold little cookies with a gooey center X3


----------



## Snowflake Minuet (Feb 20, 2016)

1. Which type did you choose/ are most attracted to?
ENTP 

2. What is your type?
INFJ

3. What are the top 3 things you look for in a partner?
As has already been mentioned by others, it's really hard to say. Aside from that first crush years ago in seventh/eighth grade, I've really only felt very attracted to one person (currently). It's just so intuitive, there's just something about those rare people that makes you want to spend the rest of your life with them, you know? It's everything about them, even the imperfect things.

I guess three things I certainly value are: openness/open-mindedness, kindness, intellect/curiosity 


4.If you HAD to choose, would you choose someone of similar or of opposite traits?
hmm, hard to say indeed! I suppose in the moment now I'll say opposite.

5. Just in case you didn't answer the above (suspecting a lot of "I really want an in-between" comments) which letters/ cognitive functions do you want in a partner? 
Really the N (intuitive). I also feel like I don't get along as happily always with stronger Fi types, but there are plenty of exceptions too.

6. What qualities do you find annoying in a partner and, counter question, does the type you chose have these qualities? 
Basically the opposite of the favorable ones; self-centeredness, closed-mindedness, lack of real interest or care in general. I definitely don't feel these would be connected to ENTPs at all.

7. Do you find negative qualities (e.g. jealousy) attractive to some degree?
Maybe somewhat, I mean jealousy can be a bit flattering for example to some degree for instance. It just depends, I think.


----------



## OliveBranch (Aug 30, 2017)

ENTP--haha pretty hilarious how that had the most votes. I think that's because we are attracted to their charm, sense of humor, and interesting perspective. For Ne users, it is a way to relate, and for Ni users it is a way to interact differently. We may also be attracted to them because we want to know how they actually feel, deep down inside. ENTP's and ESTP's have introverted feeling as their 7th function, which is considered the blindspot. This gives me the desire to know what they are feeling, and possibly help them understand it. It's probably why they can't help but make a joke in a serious situation.

1. Which type did you choose/ are most attracted to? *ENTP*

2. What is your type? *INFJ*

3. What are the top 3 things you look for in a partner? *Loyalty, depth, and understanding *

4.If you HAD to choose, would you choose someone of similar or of opposite traits? *Similar*

5. Just in case you didn't answer the above (suspecting a lot of "I really want an in-between" comments) which letters/ cognitive functions do you want in a partner? X

6. What qualities do you find annoying in a partner and, counter question, does the type you chose have these qualities? *Putting up a wall or not expressing honest feelings in a serious moment, also being insensitive. ENTP's could hold those qualities, but not as much as some thinkers. *

7. Do you find negative qualities (e.g. jealousy) attractive to some degree? *Not in the sense that I'd ever want to pursue it*


----------



## 68097 (Nov 20, 2013)

1. Which type did you choose/ are most attracted to?

INTJ.

2. What is your type?

ENFP.

3. What are the top 3 things you look for in a partner?

Clarity
Compassion
Intelligence

4.If you HAD to choose, would you choose someone of similar or of opposite traits?

Both. I think I'd have to marry an intuitive or I'd go mad; but I'm "eh" on the judging functions.

5. Just in case you didn't answer the above (suspecting a lot of "I really want an in-between" comments) which letters/ cognitive functions do you want in a partner?

I could use more Te.

6. What qualities do you find annoying in a partner and, counter question, does the type you chose have these qualities?

Controlling behavior
Too strong of opinions right off the bat
Constant stream of emotional sharing (ie, some Fe-doms)
And no.

7. Do you find negative qualities (e.g. jealousy) attractive to some degree?

Nope.


----------



## HankSabbath (Nov 15, 2017)

I find myself quite often in the role of social pariah because I don'treally find that very many individuals like or find my personality attractive, not to mention I am percieved quite often the wrong way, as if I am hopelessly naive, submissive, "low self esteem" even though I am just really laid back, quiet and somewhat mellow. So, I have taken to trying to be really strict with how I present myself though I am not sure if it is working as it only makes me more miserable. I am often expected complete conformity but yet, there's just a limit really for myself. 


As far as thd opposite sex is not too different, having my own thoughts, feelings is just not acceptable, not to mention the "weak" is always played up on, relatively because my disposition is not common, as not many people I meet are INFPs.


I'm just a big weirdo to everyone though. My abstract divergent thinking=makes no sense, and simply then being subjective as well seems to offend most people.


I guess Fi has practically become synonomous with weakness in our culture and anything remotely seeming of that is beguiled and ridiculed....

So I isolate a lot, being inclined artistically does not help either, but I at least beloeve in God and cannot live in a world of detached reasoning, logic and mathematics. I guess it's the attempt at harmony and connection, beyond the guise of such that is so audacious and hilarious to others.

I mean there is shows like Big Bang, but being an Fi-dom is like another level of geekdom amd hilarity that is not day time friendly.


----------



## HankSabbath (Nov 15, 2017)

I suppose I went off topic.

Honestlt I do not really know now, I feel as though my mart has beem broken too many times.


----------



## MusiCago (Jan 3, 2017)

*1. Which type did you choose/ are most attracted to?* I am most attracted to ENTPs and ENFPs. I am currently very infatuated with an ENTP, so I am more biased towards that type atm. 

*2. What is your type?* INFJ 163 - 110% positive. 

*3. What are the top 3 things you look for in a partner?* Intellectualism/Inquisitiveness, a deep, intense connection, understanding, and loyalty (I had to put a fourth because it's too important to not include).

*4.If you HAD to choose, would you choose someone of similar or of opposite traits?* Similar traits, I'd choose an INFJ over an ESTP any day. 

*5. Just in case you didn't answer the above (suspecting a lot of "I really want an in-between" comments) which letters/ cognitive functions do you want in a partner?* I _need_ an intuitive (sorry sensors). 

*6. What qualities do you find annoying in a partner and, counter question, the type you think has these qualities?* I find bossiness the most unattractive thing on planet earth, and TJs are often extremely bossy. I also dislike people who give into things too easy (extremely yielding people I guess is the word). I love it when a person has a good blend of cooperativeness and stubbornness. 

*7. Do you find negative qualities (e.g. jealousy) attractive to some degree?* Call me crazy, but I find just a little insecurity very attractive. I really want to make the other person feel special, like theyre the only person in the world for me. So if the person is a little insecure, being able to "heal" that insecurity with a lot of love and attention is something that I love. Like I said above, stubbornness, to a degree, is attractive as well. I think a lot of qualities that can be perceived as "negative" can actually be extremely positive and attractive as long as those qualities arent too strong in the person (such as a *little* amount of jealousy can be attractive).


----------



## Whisperdream28 (Jul 5, 2011)

1. Which type did you choose/ are most attracted to?

ENFJ

2. What is your type?

INFP

3. What are the top 3 things you look for in a partner?

Kindness, depth, charisma. 

4.If you HAD to choose, would you choose someone of similar or of opposite traits?

If I had to choose, I guess I'd go with similar because I'm kind of terrified of being in a close relationship with a Thinking type. Not that they aren't often very kind people in their own way, but they have a very logical way of thinking and behaving, and I honestly think I'm too sensitive for that. 

5. Just in case you didn't answer the above (suspecting a lot of "I really want an in-between" comments) which letters/ cognitive functions do you want in a partner? 

I did answer, but Fe/Fi/Ne/Ni? I don't think I know enough about cognitive functions to answer this properly. 

6. What qualities do you find annoying in a partner and, counter question, does the type you chose have these qualities? 

Arrogance is probably the #1 thing. I like sarcasm to a certain degree, but I've known quite a few people who take it too far to the point that I just find it rude. And gossip - I can't stand it, especially if it's negatively talking behind someone's back and passing it off as a joke. 

7. Do you find negative qualities (e.g. jealousy) attractive to some degree?

Not really. The only one that might be "negative" to some people, is that I don't really mind it when someone is a little intense or "overbearing" and asks a lot of questions (but not to an extreme of course).


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

1. Which type did you choose/ are most attracted to?Ill 
> extp 

2. What is your type?
> entp

3. What are the top 3 things you look for in a partner?
1. Has dick (for vaginal penetration)
2. Has mouth (for cunnilungus) 
3. Has hands with fingers (for fingering and fisting) 

4.If you HAD to choose, would you choose someone of similar or of opposite traits?
Nopes. -_- i don't like intjs 

5. Just in case you didn't answer the above (suspecting a lot of "I really want an in-between" comments) which letters/ cognitive functions do you want in a partner? 
- I'm attracted with Ti.  Because their words punishes me. Eargasmic

6. What qualities do you find annoying in a partner and, counter question, does the type you chose have these qualities? 
- Insensitivity. Like seriously i hate robots male.

7. Do you find negative qualities (e.g. jealousy) attractive to some degree? 
- I like a guy being jealous 
- I like a guy sweating it's like i wanna lick his sweat and clean him using my tongue


----------



## HankSabbath (Nov 15, 2017)

Not really a type outright that I can think of, I have had fondvexperiebpnces with enfp, entp and other infp women SOME isfp and istp women, I really like this istj woman now, but unfortunately her Te or whatever it is makes it hard for us to get along. She is s tomboy but she likes art snd has acreal soft side and is very caring. Still might be an istp or intj, not entirely sure yet.( she can recassemble and unassemble an entire engine now typical of mspany women and she enjoys how appreciate I am of her and U help her get in such with her emotions and she likes hearing me talk about my theories and how deep I am.)

I like deep passionate, thoughtful, strong and independent women who are kind of hipster ish, maybe tomboyish.

I make due with other types even though that lack of understanding for my Fi, some women dig it I guess for standing up to my convictions and having values and being reliable in that sense some women find it comforting or feel safe with me in that respect I think and we share a lot of intimacy...

It is just being an Fi dom *sigh*


I can challenge the T's and be as logical as anyone which I believe they respect and as well, I am adept at handling things and overcame a lot of infp shortcomings, mostly because I had to I gues, but I guess because I am intelligent enough as well I bypass that. I find as people get older they fall for all the pressure to conform and give into all the trappings of what supppsedly makes someone an "adult" and I like reading books alot, watching anime, movies, playing music and being kind of a house mouse and seemingly it is a turn off to many, not being very social, outgoing, spending lots of money fine dining, it bothers a lot of people because it is not *adult* or cool and normal enough. I mean I have managed to hold on to my youth and be a bit of an eccentric non conformist but many see me as being strange and unacceptable. Organized, practical, always going out socializing, being normal, always holding yourself practical acting "confident" stressing over and taking utterly serious your job, money, taxes and just being really serious or not having much fun....

*sigh*
It is all so limiting to me, I guess to many I still seem like a teenager, though no matter what I do it is difficult to come across like a proper adult but I rexent it so much as to how far and extreme the acting is. I guess it might be an ethnic thing too I am not sure, butit is hard to get peookevto respect me or take me seriously.


----------



## HankSabbath (Nov 15, 2017)

HankSabbath said:


> I find myself quite often in the role of social pariah because I don'treally find that very many individuals like or find my personality attractive, not to mention I am percieved quite often the wrong way, as if I am hopelessly naive, submissive, "low self esteem" even though I am just really laid back, quiet and somewhat mellow. So, I have taken to trying to be really strict with how I present myself though I am not sure if it is working as it only makes me more miserable. I am often expected complete conformity but yet, there's just a limit really for myself.
> 
> 
> As far as thd opposite sex is not too different, having my own thoughts, feelings is just not acceptable, not to mention the "weak" is always played up on, relatively because my disposition is not common, as not many people I meet are INFPs.
> ...


Oh no, I forgot I made this post.

I find with the confidence and acting thing, I find generally it is mostly just in regards to social conformity but either seemingly everyone just accepts it in my experience. I am quite strong, and I am careful for how I hold myself enough, but I find it is so extreme and often in regards to how much money you make and the tyoe of activites you do in regards to your income but perhsps it is in order simply to placate the expectation of small talk and it often is to sort of of size you up I think.

When I try I seem to get told I seem too serious, or I still am not taken seriously and made fun of simply because of how I look or I guess because I am mellow and laid back.


----------



## 460202 (May 22, 2017)

*1. Which type did you choose/ are most attracted to?*
Difficult to answer because I know which functions I like in theory, but in reality, people of the same type can be wildly different from one another in behaviour despite having the same thinking processes. Almost picked one of the TJ types, but I've never had anything other than a platonic / familial sort of connection with IXTJs, and in my experience, inferior Fi can be quite childish in dealing with feelings. Chose ISFP based on personal experience and the fact that I like their functional stack.
Also, I'm partial to 5s, 8s (at least, 8w9s) and 9s, as far as Enneagram goes.

*2. What is your type?*
INFP.

*3. What are the top 3 things you look for in a partner?*
Instant chemistry, which isn't a trait, so I don't think that counts. Sincerity / honesty, emotional maturity and confidence.

*4.If you HAD to choose, would you choose someone of similar or of opposite traits?*
If I _had_ to choose, I wouldn't. I'd like a combination of the two. I like people who I feel I can relate to, but I also like being balanced out. 

*5. Just in case you didn't answer the above (suspecting a lot of "I really want an in-between" comments) which letters/ cognitive functions do you want in a partner? *
I don't really have any preferences here. I think I feel better understood with Fi-Te types. I don't have trouble getting along with extroverts, but I find myself more romantically drawn to introverts.

*6. What qualities do you find annoying in a partner and, counter question, does the type you chose have these qualities?* 
Arrogance. I hate this sort of trend that's going around with people constantly feeling the need to assert how brilliant and sexy and awesome they are, and the constant need to prove you're better than others. It's okay as a joke (and I'll admit that I do this as a joke sometimes), but is usually more annoying than listening to someone constantly complain about how insecure they are, because I can at least admire people who are open about their insecurities. It comes across as insecure, and also false. 
The constant need to be the funniest guy in the room. I like people who don't take themselves too seriously and can make me laugh, and if I like you, I'll play around for hours without getting frustrated, but I don't like people who seem to bend over backwards trying to make people laugh because they can't go two minutes without being the center of attention. Again, seems insecure, like there's this need for approval. I don't know if I'm making much sense here. It's just that there are some people, especially men, who try reeeeally hard to be funny and feel the need to be funny all the freaking time. It's frustrating.
Lastly, I don't like it when people try to talk to me just for the sake of talking (unless I already have some kind of relationship with them). If I'm talking to you, it's because I genuinely want to know you and/or this conversation is stimulating, so I have little patience with people who don't really place as much value on interactions and conversations as I do. 
ISFPs don't tend to have these qualities. EXTPs tend to come across this way.

*7. Do you find negative qualities (e.g. jealousy) attractive to some degree?*
Yes. Jealousy is okay, as long as it doesn't boil over into controlling / possessive behaviour. I like a low tolerance for bullshit, to the point of bluntness. I like to trust that people mean what they say. This might be hypocritical on my part, though, since despite my lack of patience with "bullshitters," I often find myself putting up with them to avoid conflict.


----------



## ThatOneHipsterDude (Sep 6, 2017)

1. Which type did you choose/ are most attracted to?
ENFP, I just feel like they understand me the most, and INFJs.
2. What is your type?
ENFP
3. What are the top 3 things you look for in a partner?
Funny, thoughtful, unique
4.If you HAD to choose, would you choose someone of similar or of opposite traits
I would choose someone with opposite traits because it would be interesting to see things in a different light and I want to stand out. I like being in the limelight!
5. Just in case you didn't answer the above (suspecting a lot of "I really want an in-between" comments) which letters/ cognitive functions do you want in a partner? 
Since I listened to the rules do I get to skip this?:kitteh:
6. What qualities do you find annoying in a partner and, counter question, does the type you chose have these qualities? 
I find it annoying when people are distant, doesn't tell me how they're feeling, and want to fit in.
7. Do you find negative qualities (e.g. jealousy) attractive to some degree?
Absolutely. We're all human and I want people to be to be vulnerable with me and tell me how they're feeling no matter what! I wouldn't want someone to hide their negative traits, we would just have a bigger problem in the future.

P.S. I don't really care about people's MBTI type, I just them to have the top 3 things. Is that only me? Or maybe only some MBTI types have those three character traits......



WintersFlame said:


> THANKS FOR RESPONDING!


YOU'RE SO WELCOME, IT WAS FUN!

P.S. I don't really care about people's MBTI type, I just them to have the top 3 things. Is that only me? Or maybe only some MBTI types have those three character traits......


----------



## Cherry (May 28, 2017)

*1. Which type did you choose/ are most attracted to?*

ENTP (attracted to/fantasy)
INFP (realistically)

*2. What is your type?*

INFP

*3. What are the top 3 things you look for in a partner?*

Honesty, Kindness, Understanding

*4.If you HAD to choose, would you choose someone of similar or of opposite traits?*

Definitely similar.
In my experience, opposites have not made a good match for me, especially since I highly value and need 'understanding.'
*
5. Just in case you didn't answer the above (suspecting a lot of "I really want an in-between" comments) which letters/ cognitive functions do you want in a partner? *

Don't mind. A good person can come in any form (but preferably not a Thinking dominant). Ideally they're an NF.
*
6. What qualities do you find annoying in a partner and, counter question, does the type you chose have these qualities? *

Arrogance, bluntness, nonchalance, lack of empathy, insensitive, controlling, selfish, lack of balls, immature and insecure
Actually yes, ENTP has many of those annoying traits XD 
INFP typically has less of them

*7. Do you find negative qualities (e.g. jealousy) attractive to some degree?*

Only if it's a healthy (natural) amount and it doesn't dictate how they choose to ACT about it. 
I def want them to care enough that they're protective (e.g. she's mine) - but in an endearing way that makes me feel secure, rather than a controlling way that makes me feel trapped/unsafe and mistrusted.


----------



## Zosio (Mar 17, 2015)

*1. Which type did you choose/ are most attracted to?*
ENFP. Been happily married to one for a good while now. 

*2. What is your type?*
INFJ. 

*3. What are the top 3 things you look for in a partner?*
1. Intelligence 
2. Empathy 
3. Big-Picture Thinking

*4.If you HAD to choose, would you choose someone of similar or of opposite traits?*
Er... probably similar, because I'm a sensual hermit crab. 

*5. Just in case you didn't answer the above (suspecting a lot of "I really want an in-between" comments) which letters/ cognitive functions do you want in a partner?*
ENxPs generally make me happy. Aside from that I'd be open for the possibility of xSTPs or other xNxJs. 

*6. What qualities do you find annoying in a partner and, counter question, does the type you chose have these qualities?*
Pass on this one. Too many thoughts on it at the moment. 

*7. Do you find negative qualities (e.g. jealousy) attractive to some degree?*
Yes, which is why I tend to be drawn to ENTPs, despite myself. Cockiness (to an extent), jealousy, brazenness; passionate/fiery qualities. I'm like a moth to flame when it comes to that sort of thing (pun intended).


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

1. Which type did you choose/ are most attracted to?
INTJ

2. What is your type?
ENFP

3. What are the top 3 things you look for in a partner?
Intelligence, humor, loyalty 

4.If you HAD to choose, would you choose someone of similar or of opposite traits?
Opposite. Too much like me would be bad. 

5. Just in case you didn't answer the above (suspecting a lot of "I really want an in-between" comments) which letters/ cognitive functions do you want in a partner? 
N/A

6. What qualities do you find annoying in a partner and, counter question, does the type you chose have these qualities? 
Arrogance, overly controlling, viewing themselves as invulnerable 
INTJs certainly can be arrogant, but they don't strike me as that controlling. By the last quality, I mean that a lot of men are unwilling to make themselves emotionally available/vulnerable, which can be very damaging, so this isn't isolated to type.

7. Do you find negative qualities (e.g. jealousy) attractive to some degree?
NO.


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

1. Which type did you choose/ are most attracted to?
I didn't pick one because I've been attracted to a few types, so I'm not sure what the most attractive type is to me.

2. What is your type?
ENFP

3. What are the top 3 things you look for in a partner?
Moral value, intelligence/creativity, sense of humor

4.If you HAD to choose, would you choose someone of similar or of opposite traits?
Similar but not identical.

5. Just in case you didn't answer the above (suspecting a lot of "I really want an in-between" comments) which letters/ cognitive functions do you want in a partner? 
I think I'd be best suited for an intuitive, but I could see myself with an ISFP so I'm not sure. Probably best for a judger too, for the balance. And it really depends on the level of thinking/feeling because while I can't see myself with the kind of thinker type who dislikes showing emotion, I don't want to be with a super emotional type either.

6. What qualities do you find annoying in a partner and, counter question, does the type you chose have these qualities? 
Insincerity, insensitivity, and disloyalty. I don't like being lied to or played with. 

7. Do you find negative qualities (e.g. jealousy) attractive to some degree?
Define negative qualities. I'm not really sure how to answer this. Because I have a dry sense of humor and sometimes pretend I'm a total jerk for laughs but I don't mean it at all. That kind of thing is fine. Actually BEING a jerk isn't fine.


----------



## Bumfuzzle (Sep 10, 2016)

WintersFlame said:


> Yes, it's time for your one and only dose of romance for the day. I kid. I'm sure as romanticists of the MBTI your romance lives are rocketed daily with novels starring fictional heroins and the tragic heroic prince and the sugar plum fairy and the falling star all of which end in a marriage taped together by a unicorn. I kid again. Not very good I know. Ill stop.
> 
> It would be interesting however, as idealists, to see exactly what NFs idolize in a potential partner. You know? I think a lot of NFs are quite simple people that are easy to get along with, so it'll be interesting to see their expectations of a partner...embodied in a type.
> 
> ...


Do you mind if I steal this for the NT forum? ^_^


----------



## pocketDrop (Jul 18, 2017)

1. Which type did you choose/ are most attracted to?

ENFJ was by far the best person I've ever been in a relationship with. But in the future, an ESFP would be so fun ^-^

2. What is your type?

ENFP (most likely) 

3. What are the top 3 things you look for in a partner?

Honesty, loyalty, adventurelous and caring! 

4.If you HAD to choose, would you choose someone of similar or of opposite traits?

Similar. I need someone who is at least willing to go out of their comfort and explore some out landish stuff. And who is accepting of a lot of different views, and who will be curious with me lol

5. Just in case you didn't answer the above (suspecting a lot of "I really want an in-between" comments) which letters/ cognitive functions do you want in a partner? 

I have a love hate relationship with Fe. I definitely appreciate both extroverted sensing functions. I might be able to appreciate a Ti. And I could definitely connect with the right Fi =)

6. What qualities do you find annoying in a partner and, counter question, does the type you chose have these qualities? 

I don't care for people who don't like to get out and explore new things, or who are closed minded to specific things, especially when it comes to genres of music. My ESFP roomate doesn't usually have thay problem. 

7. Do you find negative qualities (e.g. jealousy) attractive to some degree?

Jealousy to a degree, but small one. I mean, I wouldn't care for indifference. But I think that is the onlt negative quality that I could (as far as what I consider a negative quality anyway). 

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

Those with a one letter difference. INFJ's, ENFP's, ISFP's, and INTP's. I don't know why, but I just get on with them the most. 

If I had to pick one, I would choose INFJ's. Enough logic while still being a feeler.


----------



## sippingcappucino (Sep 23, 2017)

*1. Which type did you choose/ are most attracted to?*
INTJ

*2. What is your type?*
INFP

*3. What are the top 3 things you look for in a partner?*
Trust, depth, emotional connection

*4.If you HAD to choose, would you choose someone of similar or of opposite traits?*
It would depend on what is similar and different, but I will choose similar.

*5. Just in case you didn't answer the above (suspecting a lot of "I really want an in-between" comments) which letters/ cognitive functions do you want in a partner? *
I and N

*6. What qualities do you find annoying in a partner and, counter question, does the type you chose have these qualities? *
jealousy, smothering, rigidity. I need a lot of space and quiet, so. The type I chose probably is rigid, but not as much as ExxJs.

*7. Do you find negative qualities (e.g. jealousy) attractive to some degree?*
Nope. Hm, maybe aloofness? But then, I don't like dating games, so once attraction is obvious in both, I want them to be pretty straightforward. No confusion.


----------

